# Most Underated Looking Spider



## Aviculariinae (Aug 12, 2004)

I Think this the most underrated Tarantula around. I think these are a fantastic spider and everyone should have one in there collection................

Introducing
_Psalmopoeus Cambridgei_(*CLICK PICTURE TO ENLARGE*)

  

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## cricket54 (Aug 12, 2004)

What do you like so much about this tarantula Brendan?

Sharon


----------



## FryLock (Aug 12, 2004)

That it indeed is Brendan better then irminia in my warped mind


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 12, 2004)

Brenden, I think I have to agree with you.  The colors are very mild in comparison with many of the other spiders that get kudos for being amongst the most beautiful.  But if you ask me, an adult females colors look like they were painted by a master artist rather than as a mechanism of natural selection.  Here is a link to one of my favorite pictures:

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/Pc1.JPG

I think that Vayu Son also has some excellent photos of his P. cambridgei(s).

Jon


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 12, 2004)

P. cambridgei is definitely one of the most underrated, and one of my favorites! I've got a 6" female who I'm completely enamored with. They've got such a subtle beauty about them, and they're absolutely stunning fresh from a molt! All that lovely mossy green......


----------



## KZoo (Aug 12, 2004)

*Absolutely!!*

I have to agree - they were always on my wish list, and I only got mine this past March, though I am totally in love!! Hoping for a female, but aren't we all?!?!?!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 12, 2004)

I am in total agreement 100%. The subtle colors on this spider is beautiful. They are also very hardy and grow fast. My sling molted last week and I am amazed at how much it had grown. P cambridgei gets my vote as being one of the most under rated.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 12, 2004)

are they as reclusive as suntigers?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ssspidermom said:
			
		

> I have to agree - they were always on my wish list, and I only got mine this past March, though I am totally in love!! Hoping for a female, but aren't we all?!?!?!


Actually, A lot of people are looking for a male right now. I am sure a lot will want one if one ever becomes available.

*hopes his P. cambridgei is male*

Here's my little one:


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 12, 2004)

xBurntBytheSunx said:
			
		

> are they as reclusive as suntigers?


Not in my experience.  Mine is almost always visible except for when it is in pre-molt.  I got rid of my irmina because I could never see it.

Jon


----------



## behemoth (Aug 12, 2004)

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> Not in my experience.  Mine is almost always visible except for when it is in pre-molt.  I got rid of my irmina because I could never see it.
> Jon


My irminia is the same. She just makes a little home at the bottom of her tank and stays there constantly never moving. Even when I give her crickets she rarely ventures out.


----------



## JacenBeers (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so glad that I finally got a Trinidad Chevron. It has been on my wantlist for years.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Aug 13, 2004)

> What do you like so much about this tarantula Brendan?


*1.* A Freshly Molted Cambridgei has the most Beautiful mossy green effect 

*2.* People dont realise how big Cambridgei gets,i have seen specimens up to 8". But overall i love their Chunky size and really thick arboreal legs.

*3.* Temperment,when they are in their inclosure they give one of the best Threat postures you will ever see,but once out of the container they just calm right down!


> That it indeed is Brendan better then irminia in my warped mind


 I,ll argree with that mate,the warped mind bit that is! LOL  



> Not in my experience. Mine is almost always visible except for when it is in pre-molt. I got rid of my irmina because I could never see it.


I,ll second that my Irminia at the moment is just freahly molted and is always out and about only when going to molt is when you never see them!

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Kali (Aug 13, 2004)

i keep hoping to find one at a show or something. i am still too nervous to order one. it would have to go thru the office @ my complex, and i don't trust them.  i have wanted one for years!


----------



## Archangel (Aug 13, 2004)

I am absolutely thrilled with mine. Her name is Elvira and she is gorgeous. I'm getting an irminia this week so I've not had any experience with them yet.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 13, 2004)

I was just watching Elvira go up and down some bark wood in her enclosure and seemingly "rub" her fangs or otherwise "chew" the bark. A cricket had been there before and I don't know if that was part of her hunting or what. I had then misted her tank sides and she drank from the sides. I've seen my avics drink from the tank sides all the time but never the bark thing. Have any of your P. cambridgei done this?  :?


----------



## Bearo (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks like my P. irminia that molted to an adult male today    :8o


----------



## Archangel (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow that sucks. I'm getting my female irminia on Tuesday. I have had more than my fare share of males molting.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Most Underrated Tarantula*

We all have our opinions on what T is underrated but what do you think Ts that under rated or under apprecitated. 

A.chacoana
G.chalcothrix
G.aureostriata

Theres mine! Whats yours?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,

I think Acanthoscurria geniculata are underrated. They are very beautiful species,they use to be the P Metallica of a couple of years ago,but huge eggsacks brought the price down!


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 17, 2005)

P. cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron
G. rosea - Chilean Rose

These are my pics:

Trinidad Chevron- It gets to be a great size, beautiful coloration, very hardy.
Chilean Rose - Very common, long lived, good size, great coloration, very hardy


----------



## Deschain (Jun 17, 2005)

C.fimbriatus, and the African species.


----------



## Brian F. (Jun 17, 2005)

_Grammastola pulchra_, Brazilian black.  Mine just molted (finally!) and she is beautiful!


----------



## modeus (Jun 17, 2005)

Phormictopus cubensis, Cuban Gold, got to be one of my favorites, and I dont really hear much about them...


----------



## The Juice (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw the Usambara is underrated,
I would also agree with the Trinadad chevron(P.Cambridgei)


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 17, 2005)

lots of Grammostola sp. 

personally I think E. pachypus is under-rated


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2005)

parahybana w/o a doubt...
You need at least one, and most people go 'eh....'
T


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 17, 2005)

_P. cancerides_... young ones are such gorgeous blue... turn into beautiful adults with amazing patterns on the carapace... eat great... grow quickly...


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 17, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> _P. cancerides_... young ones are such gorgeous blue... turn into beautiful adults with amazing patterns on the carapace... eat great... grow quickly...


Really? Mine barely eat at all. You're right about the nice purple highlights though.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aphonphelma anax for me. Really great little spiders


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jun 17, 2005)

Brian F. said:
			
		

> _Grammastola pulchra_, Brazilian black.  Mine just molted (finally!) and she is beautiful!


Ditto a hundred times. So beautiful and SWEET :worship: 

I agree the African and alot of OW species are not appreciated like they should be.... it seems like they get a bad rap, yanno? And why? Why I ask?
...the poor little angels from heaven


----------



## Herps&Inverts (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree with the G. aureostriata and the G. pulchra. I'd also have to say that alot of the Avicularia species are underrated. Adding more, the A. anax and A. hentzi are also a set of spiders that have really been put on the back burner as far as beginner species. Same with a few of the Brachy's, esp. emilia and ruhnaui. Those are my picks 

Sam


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 18, 2005)

My top 5 most underrated tarantulas in the hobby:

1. Brachypelma angustum - ridiculously beautiful post-molt, lovely long hairs on the back legs, nice petite size

2. Brachypelma vagans - their striking contrast of rich velvety black and glaringly bright red is comparable to no other... well, maybe if I could see a Grammostola iheringhi live and in color, I might have something that could possibly come close to comparing...  :drool: 

3. Chilobrachys huahini - beautiful coloration, unique shape, great attitude, borderline obsessive webbers

4. Ephebopus murinus - stunningly beautiful markings, fun pissy attitude, unique urticating hairs on the palps

5. Eupalaestrus weijenberghi - I've never seen one in person so don't know what their personality is like; and I'm well aware that they don't always have the bright white coloration but I always wanted one of these after I saw this picture: http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/15B00367KD0B7KAEC2K14122AC3C943A1D4.html

-Kelly


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jun 18, 2005)

Some of the ones that came to my mind have already been mentioned, E. pachypus (gotta love the bell bottoms), P. cancerides (big and purple highlights, what more needs to be said) and E. weijenberghi (very sweet little T.) But the first one that comes to my mind would be Avic. laeta, one of my personal favorites but I very rarely ever hear anybody talking about them?


----------



## cryptly (Jun 18, 2005)

E. pachypus - I'm surprised this one doesn't get mentioned more often, espically when somebody is looking for a first OW T.  Shy and sweet, a little on the skittish side, but not overly so. Love those bell bottoms    

B. albopilosum - It's a walking bad hair day!  These guys are sweet little Ts, with more personality than a G. rosea.  Great eaters too.    

N. chromatus - Don't hear too much about these guys.  Very interesting color combinations.  Black, white knees and stripes with a bright red butt.  Definatly stands out from a crowd.      A great little T.


----------



## Waxen (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree with kellygirl on the first 2 without a doubt.  B. angustum and B. vagans are phenomenal looking T's and relatively nice attitudes.  I think my favorite and most underrated T of all is B. albopilosum.  Everybody always overlooks these cute little boogers and I just love them to death. 

-Jason


----------



## smokejuan (Jun 18, 2005)

*G.aureostriata; Eucratoscels pachypus; Nhandu coloratovillosus*

G.aureostriata; Eucratoscels pachypus (Tanzanian Stoutleg); Nhandu coloratovillosus (Brazilian Black and White) . All my G.aureostriata have unique personallities and one large dominant female and very attractive T. Does not just sit there. I think is very under rated. Eucratoscels pachypus AKA Stout leg is a great T. I have two females and they are usually busy refining their tunnels and are out on top frequently for your viewing pleasure. Probably one of the few baboons you can get your hand that close two without fang marks and the most unique looking. Nhandu coloratovillosus I also feel is under rated. Little Do I hear about them on the board. They are an attractive T and remind me of that plant on "little shop of horrors". Always letting you know when they are hungry. They come to the end of their enclosure and wait for feeding time which is frequent. They have never shown me any aggression and are easy to maintain.


----------



## Mr Ed (Jun 18, 2005)

A. Genic. Big spider, isn't a pet hole, good looking and likes to eat--a lot!


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jun 18, 2005)

*Under rated...*

I would say PZB's. These are the sweetest, most docile T's I have kept.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Brian F. said:
			
		

> _Grammastola pulchra_, Brazilian black.  Mine just molted (finally!) and she is beautiful!


I agree, Brazilian Blacks are not near respected as much as they should be. They have a full body, beautiful black velvet color, great eaters, nice temperment to handle, and interesting to watch.

They are one of my top five favorite species along with B. smithi, B. emilia, A. versicolor, and A. minatrix. However, the other four are NOT underrated in my opinion they are respected and reveared.


----------



## Sean (Jun 19, 2005)

Lp's, Rufilatas, maculatas. There are quite a few imo...A.Metallica,* Lasiodorides striatus*


----------



## harrymaculata (Jun 19, 2005)

i would have to say stromo and maculata are underated as is p.murinus post moult or in a threat posture they look the best, i would also say that p.fasciata are underatted mine has purple highlights, sky blue bands on her rear legs and the lush yellow bands makes this one of me favs but ya don't hear bout em much


----------



## DanD5303 (Jun 20, 2005)

*G aureostriata and N coloratovillosus*

Chacos are huge, always hungry, and sweet natured.  As mine has grown larger, she has also gotten a lot more active.  Brazilian black & whites also get big and they do eat!  The ones I've got are not handling t's, but they are always moving around, probably looking for food.  They look good too, especially after a molt.


----------



## cocopuff (Jun 20, 2005)

1 - L.Parahybana

-Not- because of their size.

If you have the chance to get this T's from a sling, you will notice all his behavior change from each molt. Mine went from a little crybaby who wont come out of his hide to a 'im sitting in the open and I aint scared of nuthing'.

I know slings are more skittish, shy etc. But my Miss Piggy was really fun to watch growing.

2 - Pterinochilus murinus 

They are crazy funny.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 21, 2005)

i don't have a ton, but i enjoy all of mine...the only t i kept that i wasn't especially fond of was my a. avic b/c it would web and poop everywhere so its enclosure was so dirty i could never see it well...plus it molted into a mature male and died shortly after so that didn't help my opinion of him...

as far as under-rated i might have to say the first t i got, my a. seemani   

for a brown spider it is extremely pretty, she's almost always visible, and plus when she is hungry she is a cricket devouring beast!....and she's still the biggest spider i own


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

G.rosea and Pt.murinus around me  s

but when i ask them why they are so low desirable ,the answers are all the same : too easy to get !! now especially Pt.m, a really current one here  

but i love Pt.murinus Rcf,i keep it always as one of my favor


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 9, 2005)

W/O a doubt P. cancerides......the electric blue when there slings and the diffrent colour schemes as adults ....they grow sooo fast and you cannot beat there attitude !! My 7 " Male is really fiesty  :evil: !! 
Another one thats really under-rated is E. pachypus.....Those back leggs really get me....and very fiesty as well , But im a sucker for all African Sp. :clap:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 9, 2005)

Going to have to come back and say I'm quite smitten with Phormictopus sp. spiders at this point. Just as attractive as most of the Phampoebetus sp. IMO


----------



## Gesticulator (Nov 9, 2005)

LPacker79 said:
			
		

> P. cambridgei is definitely one of the most underrated, and one of my favorites! I've got a 6" female who I'm completely enamored with. They've got such a subtle beauty about them, and they're absolutely stunning fresh from a molt! All that lovely mossy green......


"Enamored" is a great way to put it. I sit and watch my ~ 5.75  inch lady. Her "personality" is so different than my other species. She is bold and visible. Has never shown real defensive behavior, but will let me know if I'm too close. She darts around quickly and would indeed teleport out the top, if given the opportunity. I think her colors are the most beautiful I have seen. Subtle and unique.

Others have asked for a comparison to P irminia. IME the cambridgei is a bit more subdued than her cousin. 
Definitely underrated, here's my P cambridgei resting after a long awaited molt.


----------



## Niloticus (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree Brendan. The P. Cambridgei is underrated. I love the moss green coloring. I am a big fan of the Psalmo's, particularly the P. Pulcher. 

Niloticus


----------



## DanHalen (Nov 9, 2005)

Yup, it's a pretty underrated spider. I'd like one  

Personally, I think P. Irminia is highly underrated...


----------



## Vanisher (Nov 9, 2005)

African baboons!  CHEERS!!!///Johan


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 10, 2005)

immanis said:
			
		

> African baboons!  CHEERS!!!///Johan


Baboons rock, hardly underated IMO


----------



## common spider (Feb 18, 2006)

*Here is my T that I think is the most underrated.*

By far the...............



..............Belize Cinnamon (crassicrus lamanai)


I think they are great.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Feb 18, 2006)

r these old world or new world. on petbugs.com it says tehre new world however there abdomen looks asthough there old worlds. Theres a Trinidad Chevron in the local petstore, there askin £65 for it its an adult, not sure on the sex ive only ever seen it once due to all the webbing, it has been in there since i started the hobby over a year ago. Maybe if i offer him £40 or£50 he'll accept  .
Heres the website, its got a pic of the very 1. You can also check all the offer spiders which r for sale, just click spiders/insects.
www.birminghamreptilesandpets.com


----------



## IguanaMama (Feb 18, 2006)

They are New World.  I'm in the US, so I have no idea what the prices and availablity is like where you are, but I can tell you that here slings are relatively inexpensive.  And, they are REALLY REALLY REALLY FAST GROWERS.  So for my money, I would buy a sling if you could get a hold of one.  It's my favorite spider btw.  But ssshhh, don't tell the others.
Jodi


----------



## MissssSnape (Feb 18, 2006)

I think G. rosea's are underrated sometimes. They say they are easy and for beginners and that they stay stilla lot but ever since I got mine ( amonth ago) she has been fun even though she doesn't eat yet.
First she tought she was a swimmer
Then a miner
Now a mounteneer
Before you know it they will fly to the moon to be an astronaut


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 18, 2006)

yep you are right, fantastic species and genus


----------



## Archangel (Feb 18, 2006)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> "Enamored" is a great way to put it. I sit and watch my ~ 5.75  inch lady. Her "personality" is so different than my other species. She is bold and visible. Has never shown real defensive behavior, but will let me know if I'm too close. She darts around quickly and would indeed teleport out the top, if given the opportunity. I think her colors are the most beautiful I have seen. Subtle and unique.
> 
> Others have asked for a comparison to P irminia. IME the cambridgei is a bit more subdued than her cousin.
> Definitely underrated, here's my P cambridgei resting after a long awaited molt.


My Elvira looks much like your P. cambridgei and is quite beautiful. My P. irminia Morticia is "quite" defensive and always gives a threat display. When I bought her from Kelly she sent me a picture of Morticia on her arm. NFW!!! But still gorgeous and I love yours.

Allen


----------



## Pennywise (Feb 18, 2006)

*Another one*

I have been waiting for my P. Pulcher to molt about 6 days now, it
found a hole in the cork bark and made a home there. right now the hole
is completely draperied over with webbing loaded with substrate.
Maybe after this molt to appx 3" I will see more of it. An exciting T to
watch when it's out and busy I think this member of the sme genus is 
also underrated.  Most buy Irminias because they are flashy, but Pulcher's 
coloring is pretty cool too!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 18, 2006)

mexican8s said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for my P. Pulcher to molt about 6 days now, it
> found a hole in the cork bark and made a home there. right now the hole
> is completely draperied over with webbing loaded with substrate.
> Maybe after this molt to appx 3" I will see more of it. An exciting T to
> ...


I know! I have a P. pulcher that likes to hang out on the water dish tank. It's a bit tough to change the water sometimes, lol. But I so love the blue cast to her.


----------



## kingz (Feb 19, 2006)

first time i have seen thist T but after seeing all of your pics i will now be adding it to my wish list for sure. i think the colors on this T are just amasing.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine is not that defensive either. She just makes lie the wood and makes her self quite small.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 19, 2006)

Phormictopus cancerides offcourse


----------



## MRL (Feb 19, 2006)

A geniculata


----------



## Arachnomaniac (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the title should go to the Blue fang Skeleton, because in each different stage of color it looks pretty. I might say King Baboons, but they are hardly underrated.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep youre right, very underrated species and one of my favorite.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Phormictopus cancerides offcourse


My thoughts exactly


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 26, 2006)

Most underrated T's are without a doubt the males of any species.  No one seems to want them however when you either breed them or just get to see them they are usually more vibrant and have more personality than the females.  I have a male Brachypelma albopilosum on loan from Dragoon and he's aimply adorable.  I have had 3 P. lugardi males and they all have a sharp contrast of black and tanish/gold on their carapace. Think of P. platyomma!!!

Anyhoo on to the most under rated species. Hmmm tough one 
A. genic - under rated sure but definitely not the most under rated
N. chromatus - moderately under rated however a ton of us do have them
P. cambridgei - not sure I think its more that people drool and just can't decide if they want a green T

The most under rated T in my experience is ................ Brachypelma albopilosum

They get a fair size 6" mine is jet black with grey highlights, orangey brown curly hairs and striping to boot and if you buy at the right time it will only set you back about as much as a Super Big Gulp


----------



## Venom (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, B. albo's definitely deserve more appreciation in the hobby than they get!

In my opinion, C.fasciatum, P.regalis, and E.murinus are also underrated.


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to throw another vote in for G.rosea sure maybe they don't move alot,
but they are a very pretty spider and we have to give them credit.
 If it wasnt for them being easy to get there would be alot less arachno freaks out there...


----------



## Juraki (May 11, 2006)

Although not my first T, I'd agree with that comment. I would bet that a huge number of people all over wouldn't have gotten into T's if they hadn't stumbled upon a G.Rosea in a local petstore.


----------



## stubby8th (May 13, 2006)

*Most Underrated*

Brachypelma albopilosum - Honduran Curlyhair.
Sweet, never a kicked hair! Will tollerate practically all manner of handling. Beautiful - gold-blonde highlights set against a velvety dark chocolate, chunky and fuzzy. Remind me of little teady-bears! So docile and slow-moving, great around kids or that certain someone who is unsure of your tarantulas; gateway T!


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 13, 2006)

G.rosea for sure and any others under that genus also NA tarantulas LOVE the mexican blonds.


----------



## RVS (May 13, 2006)

P. cancerides without a doubt.


----------



## Beardo (May 13, 2006)

IMO, H. maculata and S. calceatum are very underappreciated. Many people stay away from them due to their speed and bad reputation, but in my experience they are no harder to work with than P. murinus or some of the Pokies.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 13, 2006)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Brachypelma albopilosum - Honduran Curlyhair.
> Sweet, never a kicked hair! Will tollerate practically all manner of handling. Beautiful - gold-blonde highlights set against a velvety dark chocolate, chunky and fuzzy. Remind me of little teady-bears! So docile and slow-moving, great around kids or that certain someone who is unsure of your tarantulas; gateway T!


Yes, and INCREDIBLE eaters, especially as slings. (Though males can sometimes be hard to plump up.)


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 13, 2006)

H.maculata all the way. Their coloration and patterning is out of this world :drool: !! I think the main reason people are so put off is because of their speed, temper, and venom strength. But as David said their no more difficult to manage than a pokie or a P.murinus.


----------



## Nightshade (May 20, 2006)

*wow*

that's the longest legged tarantula I've ever seen!  Pretty cool.


----------



## i-zombie (May 21, 2006)

RVS said:
			
		

> P. cancerides without a doubt.


Put me down for another vote here!


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (May 21, 2006)

I agree. Definitely one of my next aquisitions.


----------



## Becky (Feb 9, 2007)

Poecilotheria regalis... gorgeous black and white T's! People tend to want the rarer ones.. also subfusca.. ok metallica hav an "in your face beauty" but subfusca have that subtle beauty.. i love them! Also, B. smithi, B. klaasi, B. emilia... so many are underated lol

Another one of my personal favs is Grammostola aureostriata.. gorgeous spiders


----------



## andy83 (Feb 9, 2007)

I would say anything Phormictopus .


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 9, 2007)

MissssSnape said:


> I think G. rosea's are underrated sometimes. They say they are easy and for beginners and that they stay stilla lot but ever since I got mine ( amonth ago) she has been fun even though she doesn't eat yet.
> First she tought she was a swimmer
> Then a miner
> Now a mounteneer
> Before you know it they will fly to the moon to be an astronaut


Haha  

Thanks for the mental image!


----------



## Rizzolo (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm with Becky - i love my G. aureostriata (chaco).  unfortunately, i think is a male, but i love him anyway.  he eats like a pig and grows quickly. he has a great temperament, and is really beautiful.

this is hard...

i also really like my pet holes, H. lividum.  i see them almost every early morning at the top of their holes, before the sun come up.  since their last molt, they are beautiful blue.  i have never seen one eat, but everything disappears, so i think they are plate-lickers too.


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 9, 2007)

C. crawshayi...living velvet creations.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 9, 2007)

I would have to say M. robustum


Im finally getting one tuesday, and its a female!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 9, 2007)

well i don't know if P cambridgei is the MOST underrated..but i do think they are somewhat underrated.  my favorite species!  heres a couple pictures of my mature male.  even the mature males have great subtle coloration.  

edit.. he had been eating a cricket..then caught the second one i put in with him..but decided to put them both down to get a little water to wash them down.  after he got a little to drink, he turned around and picked up the crickets and finished eating.


----------



## Selenops (Feb 11, 2007)

Re-post:

One that should be included is Haplopelma longipes, this is the species that gave me the T buying bug. This is the one that cemented my addiction. Extremely active, beautiful, and fascinating. Sleek and tenacious as a Doberman and quick as a Greyhound. An Asian classic!

I know as my collection grows this one may fade to the backdrop but will always remain a favorite.

The other evening I disturbed it's evening prowlings and it instantly performed these neat and deft acrobatics and went back into the hideaway log that serves as it's retreat (via on the ceiling).

Quite accessible and inexpensive, a perfect match for more experienced T keepers.


----------



## Alice (Feb 13, 2007)

hm i think i have to add the t i purchased at the show last sunday:

grammostola spec. 'conception'. they are even more docile than rosies, fuzzier, with subtle markings and pink-reddish hair. just beautiful, and better eaters, too! ok, they are a bit smaller, but hey, you can't have everything .

i've never heard anyone say much about this species, though maybe that's because they are relatively new in the hobby and not yet described properly. anyone else here has one?

i'd add many grammostola species to the underrated list, like actaeon, iheringi and mollicoma.


----------



## phil jones (Feb 13, 2007)

*i think b.albopilosa aka curly hairs are underrated they look like they are haveing a bad hair day everyday lol   -- phil*


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

I wouldnt own a rosea, so Im sure that is the most underrated


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 28, 2007)

_Aphonopelma hentzi_ was got to one of the top ones on my list. Although they tend be be somewhat dull and "boring", when they molt. They're colors amaze you. I'll post some pictures of my most recent CB F hentzi that molted, as soon as my dad gives my laptop back to me when he gets back. 

Heres some links to a couple great shots of them though:
http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Aphonopelma hentzi F.htm
http://gallery.tarantulas.us/gallery/ahentzi/100C4148


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I must have deleted some of my better shots of the gal I was talking about, but here is another:


----------



## beardslykrew (Jun 8, 2008)

i agree, i plan on purchasing one of these in the neer future


----------



## BC Starr (Aug 5, 2008)

*What about the subtle colors of the Indian Violet*

I think it is one of my most modestly beautiful tarantulas. I even think the abundance of silk tends to emphasize the point. The various hues deep rich coffee and coco with the violet undertones fascinate me specifically because of the subtlety.

Interesting poll question

BC Starr


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Nerri1029 said:


> lots of Grammostola sp.
> 
> personally I think E. pachypus is under-rated


I agree on E pachypus. They are really rare in Sweden. Yesterday i was about to order one from the U.S  /Johan


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 5, 2008)

thats one gorgeous T.  ive never heard of it


----------



## Goomba (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks/Display wise.

My vote: B. albiceps and B. emilia, Aphonopelma sp. New River. Oh, and G. rosea RCF.


----------



## Exo (Nov 2, 2009)

Pamphobeteus sp. (The females)

ps. I will kindly state that since this doesn't pertain to T husbandry, it belongs in the chat section.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 2, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> And another repeat thread that should go into chat...
> 
> (Beat ya, Spyder 1.0!)


ditto

also:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30366
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28361&highlight=underrated
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=165827&highlight=over+looked


----------

